# Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?



## thoru (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo Boardies!

Nach längerem Mitlesen hab ich es war gemacht und mich auch mal angemeldet. Ich möchte mich hier also ganz kurz vorstellen. Ich heisse Thomas, bin 23 und studiere in der wunderschönen sächsischen Landeshauptstadt Dresden (bin aber nur eingewanderter Dresdner).

Mich reizt das Brandungsangeln schon sehr lange und im August werde ich mich wohl darin versuchen. Mit meinem angelesenen Wissen ist mir klar, dass das Wasser viel zu warm sein wird (für Dorsch) aber terminlich geht es leider nicht anders einzurichten.
Ich sehe diesen Ostseebesuch sozusagen als Übung an, um im Oktober (?!) nochmal wiederzukommen.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht noch ein paar Tipps mit auf den Weg geben? 
Die Strände für den Aufenthalt begrenzen sich auf den Bereich zwischen Rerik/Kühlungsborn/Börgerende. Gibt es in der Region etwas zu beachten wenn man so gegen Abend losziehen will? Wenn bei meinen ersten Wurfversuchen noch der ein oder andere Plattfisch rausspringt wäre ich total glücklich.

Über die nötige Ausrüstung habe ich mich soweit informiert. 

Wenn es mir Spaß machen sollte, davon gehe ich (auch bei einem Mißerfolg) aus könnte man sich ja im Oktober mal zu ner Prise Brandung treffen falls Interesse besteht. Ich kann jedenfalls nur dazulernen.

Tschö
#6


----------



## Rosi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Herzlich Willkommen, hier bist du goldrichtig#6 
Wo bist du denn genau? Ich kenne mich zwischen Rerik und Warnemünde gut aus.


----------



## thoru (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Hallöchen! Vom 08./09. August an werde ich in Kühlungsborn sein.
Hab grad die Seite vom Meeresangelverein Schwerin studiert. Da gibts ja schon tolle Beschreibungen der Strände.
Da meine Wurfkünste wohl sehr bescheiden sein werden, liest sich Meschendorf nicht verkehrt an.


----------



## Rosi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Kühlunsborn geht auch gut. Du kannst es von der Seebrücke auf Platte versuchen, wenn es stürmisch ist, wird der Sandboden schön aufgewühlt. Am Brückenkpof ist es sehr sandig.

Du kannst es auch mit einer normalen Rute auf Aal versuchen. Das geht rechts von der Seebrücke ganz gut, Richtung Wittenbeck. Der Untergrund ist dort steinig.

Es gibt im Board eine Web-Cam mit Blick auf die Seebrücke und einen aktuellen Wetterbericht von einer Boje aus. Ich such mal eben.


----------



## Fischdödl (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Herzlich Willkommen im Board und viel Spaß hier#6


----------



## Rosi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Hier ist der Blick auf die Seebrücke. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=36247 Bei Wabcam bekommst du die ganze Küste und kannst dir Kühlungsborn aussuchen.

http://www.bsh.de/aktdat/bm/Kuehlungsborn.htm das ist die Boje.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Hatte vorgestern in Möltenort von 19 -21 Uhr 3 Dorschze um die 45 cm .

Wat ich damit sagen will : auch bei warmem Wasser fängt man Dorsche wenn man tiefe Stellen findet ... auch wenns zu dieser jahreszeit meist keine Massenfänge sind ...


----------



## Rosi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Ich war gerade noch mal baden:k. Der Strand steht voller Brandungsruten. Die Angler hoffen auch alle. Es ist egal ob dabei was gefangen wird. Die Stimmung ist klasse. Sanfte Wellen rollen die kleinen Steinchen zum Strand. Nur das Wasser rauscht leise, sonst ist Stille. Manche machen auch ein kleines Feuerchen und rösten sich ein paar Würstchen. Auch das gehört zum Urlaub.

Ich habe meinen Nachbar getroffen. Zusammen mit seinem Sohn versucht er ein paar Hornis mit der Wasserkugel zu erwischen. 2 hatten sie schon an Land. 

Du wirst bestimmt irgendwas fangen!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Moin thoru,
herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard, wie Rosi schon sagte, hier bist du gold richtig. Also mal immer raus mit deinen Fragen.
Wichtig ist egentlich nur das wenn du dich zum angeln hin stellst du auch immer schön den Wind im Gesicht hast.  #h


----------



## thoru (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*



> Ich war gerade noch mal baden:k. Der Strand steht voller Brandungsruten. Die Angler hoffen auch alle. Es ist egal ob dabei was gefangen wird. Die Stimmung ist klasse. Sanfte Wellen rollen die kleinen Steinchen zum Strand. Nur das Wasser rauscht leise, sonst ist Stille. Manche machen auch ein kleines Feuerchen und rösten sich ein paar Würstchen. Auch das gehört zum Urlaub.


 
Och menno. Das hört sich soo gut an und ich sitz hier noch solange in der Stadt rum. Bin grad im Prüfungszeitraum....

Nochmal ne Frage: Hab gesehen, dass es solche Clips gibt, bei denen die Würmer bei harten Würfen nicht vom Hacken gleiten, nur wie löst sich der Haken wieder vom Clip?

Bekomm ich die Ostseeangelberechtigung auch in Kühlungsborn oder muss ich da in die Touri-Information in die Hansestadt?


----------



## Barbenflüsterer (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

hallo und herzlich willkommen an board#6#6#6#6


----------



## Rosi (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Den Küfischein gibt es im Angelladen, in Kühlungsborn. Wenn du Wattis kaufst, vergiß nicht nach einer Ködernadel zu fragen. Die erklären dir auch den Umgang damit. Wenn du den Watti richtig aufgezogen hast, schaut unten noch die Hakenspitze raus. Der Wurm bleibt schon dran, er rutscht nur in den Hakenbogen.
Wenn die Montage aufs Wasser trifft, löst sich der Haken mit Wurm von Clip. Wenn du die Clips siehst, wirst du es dir denken können.


----------



## thoru (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Also Danke nochmal an alle für die herzliche Begrüssung und besonders an Rosi für die Tipps!

@Rosi: Die Ködernadel hab ich schonmal im Einsatz gesehen. Ich werd zwar lieber nochmal danach fragen aber das ist bestimmt das kleinere Problem

@Meeresangler: Du glaubst gar nicht wie ich mich auf die Gesichtsbrise freue...


----------



## sundeule (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

...und auch im Sommer kann es schon mal funktionieren. Seekarte studieren, wo es in Ufernähe tief ist und los.
Ich hatte vorletzte Nacht vom Strand aus neben einem Aal und einer Flunder drei Dorsche. Damit kann mensch zufrieden sein und ausserdem: mal so ein richtig schönes "Weicheiangeln" im Sommer mit ohne viel Wind, ohne Thermojacke, bei wohligen 15 °C ist doch auch was


----------



## Micky (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*



			
				sundeule schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte vorletzte Nacht vom Strand aus neben einem Aal und einer Flunder drei Dorsche. Damit kann mensch zufrieden sein und ausserdem: mal so ein richtig schönes "Weicheiangeln" im Sommer mit ohne viel Wind, ohne Thermojacke, bei wohligen 15 °C ist doch auch was


 Schöner kann man es nicht ausdrücken. Wenn die Fische nicht beißen ist auch immer noch Zeit genug (und das Wasser warm genug) um zu baden #6


----------



## sunny (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Herzlich Willkommen in der Fraktion der Brandis #h .

Probieren kann man es immer. Vielleicht hast du ja Glück und fängst den einen oder anderen Aal #6 .

Ich freue mich auch schon riesig auf den Oktober, wenn es endlich wieder los geht. Da geht hier auch so manches Treffen ab. Werde dieses Jahr auch mal dazustoßen. 

Wenn es soweit ist, kommste einfach mit :q .


----------



## thoru (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es soweit ist, kommste einfach mit :q .


 
Na das klingt doch gut. Vielleicht stell ich mich ja im Oktober auch schon etwas gescheiter an...

Mhh, der Tipp mit der Seekarte is nicht schlecht....werd gleich mal ein bissl suchen wo man sowas herbekommt....|kopfkrat 

War heut mal wieder in Dresden in nem Angelshop und war vom Umfang der angebotenen Meeres-Utensilien schon etwas enttäuscht. Naja, bei der Entfernung zum Salzwasser auch kein Wunder. Muss ich mich halt mal online bedienen... aber bin schon wieder mehr auf den Geschmack gekommen.

Von mir aus kann der August schon morgen kommen.....#h 

Tschö

*PS Noch ne wichtige Frage weil ich gerade nochmal die Fischereigesetzte in MV durchstudiere: Ich darf also mit der Ostseeangelberechtigung (dieser Touri-Schein) OHNE Fischereischein die Küste befischen...richtig? Problem ist nämlich, dass ich erst Ende des Jahres zu meinem Fischereischein kommen werde.*


----------



## sunny (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

@thoru

Bei der Frage bzgl. des Touri-Scheins kann ich dir leider nicht helfen. Bekommt den überhaupt, wenn man keinen Fischereischein hat?

Schick doch mal ne PN an Meeresangler_Schwerin, hat etwas weiter oben geantwortet. Vielleicht weiß er etwas näheres.


----------



## sundeule (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Den Touristenfischereischein gibt es seit ein paar Tagen vor Ort.
Er kostet 20 Euri plus Gewässerkarte und gilt 28 aufeinander folgende Tage lang...


----------



## sunny (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Der Touri-Schein kostet 20 Euronen für 28 Tage ;+ . Dasch ja man frech, soviel kostet doch normalerweise der Jahresschein in MV. Oder bin ich da falsch informiert?

Bekommt man den Touri-Schein, ohne dass man Inhaber eines Fischereischeins ist?


----------



## sundeule (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Der Tourischein ist ein Schein, so wie der reguläre - er ist für 28 Tage der Fischereischein.
Und der Preis: ist doch immerhin eine Chance für die, die sonst nie dürften. Ich find´s ok und wem es zu teuer ist, der kann ja im Herbst den FDischereischein machen


----------



## thoru (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Ja, bekommt man. Hier nochmal ein Link zu den offiziellen MV-Informationen.

http://www.mv-maritim.de/index.htm?/angeln/1117537370_angeln.php

Also, ich finde das schon etwas komisch, dass man jedem Touri eine Berechtigung zur Ausübung der Fischerei, ohne nachgewiesene Kenntnisse, gibt auch wenn ich persönlich gerade von dieser Regelung profitiere.
Da mein Fischereischein sowieso in Arbeit ist, stehe ich gewissermaßen im Stoff und weiss jetzt einzuschätzen, dass die theoretischen Grundlagen für den Umgang mit den Lebewesen eigentlich ein MUSS sind.

#t


----------



## sunny (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

@thoru

Du hast vollkommen recht, nen büschen komisch ist das schon. Oder eigentlich sogar ungerecht #d .

Aber man muss die Einnahmequellen nu mal nutzen wie sie kommen    |uhoh: , da ist es nicht so wichtig, dass mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird


----------



## atair (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Finde ick überhaupt nich komisch! 
Wer 'n Fischereischein hat, braucht den Tourischein ja gar nicht.
Ich finde es im Gegenteil, bewundernswert, wie hier mal ein uralter, bürokratischer Zopf abgeschnitten wurde.
Soweit ich weiß, wurde hier erstmals(!) in Deutschland die Möglichkeit geschaffen ohne Fischereischein zu angeln.....
Man denke nur an die ungezählten (ausländischen)  Gäste, Angler, solche die es werden wollen, Kiddies mit 'nem Jugendfischereischein...
Von den vergessenen Scheinen, die während des Urlaubs zu Hause liegen, gar nicht zu reden....
Hut ab, vor soviel Entscheidungsfreude kann ick da nur sagen. Denn das halte ich endlich mal für 'ne Entscheidung im Interesse der Angler und solchen, die es noch werden wollen.


----------



## Rosi (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

@ Atair
In Schl-Hol gibt es den Turischein schon eine ganze Weile. D.h. du darfst ohne Fischereischein angeln, also ohne Nachweis, daß du mit der Kreatur umgehen kannst.

Die Ausländer dürfen hier sowieso angeln ohne den Schein, den brauchen nur die Deutschen im eigenen Land.

In Meck-Pom gibt es den Turischein seit dem 1.7.05, der ist noch taufrisch.#6 

Ich freu mich drüber. Nicht nur, weil die Urlauber hier angeln dürfen, obendrein dürfen auch die Mecklenburger für 28 Tage ohne Fischereischeinprüfung angeln. Das hat Schl-Hol nicht, da dürfen nur die Urlauber ohne Fischereischein angeln.


----------



## atair (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Danke Rosi,
da haste 'ne Bildungslücke bei mir geschlossen.....*ggg*


----------



## sunny (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Dann kann ich aber eigentlich den Fischereischein völlig einstampfen und jeden angeln lassen wann und wie er will. Und ich glaube nicht, dass die Touris hinterher losgehen und nen Fischereischein machen.

Warum denn auch, im nächsten holen sie sich einfach nen neuen Tourischein, sind dann aber noch genauso planlos. 

Ich glaube auch nicht, das es z.B. ohne Jagdschein irgendwo möglich ist, sich für vier Wochen nen Gewehr zu leihen, um mal zu testen, wie es ist nen Reh abzuschießen. 

Also ich kann dem Touri-Schein nicht so viel abgewinnen #d . Entweder oder.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Ich finde das so wie es ist nicht in Ordnung. Wenn da jeder Hans und Franz Fische fangen und töten kann ist das ein eindeutiger Verstoß gegen das Naturschutzgesetz. Son bisschen verstehe ich nicht wie sich unsere Landesregierung über das Naturschutzgesetz hinweg setzen konnte.
Sicher ist das gut für den Tourismus an der Küste aber nicht richtig.


----------



## Agalatze (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

ich sehe das genauso wie jörg !
es ist in gewisser maßen auch wahnsinnig ungerecht gegenüber denjenigen die den fischereischein gemacht haben oder ihn machen müssen um zu angeln.
da sieht man mal wieder, dass es den verantwortlichen ausschließlich ums geld und nicht um das wohl der waidgerechten behandlungen von fischen geht.
solche sachen zeigen mir immer und immer wieder wie suspekt und völlig banal gehandelt wird.


----------



## Pickerfan (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Hallo Aga und die anderen
da muss ich Dir wiedersprechen. Was wollen wir denn nun. Wollen wir Bürokratie ohne ende oder den Abbau? Ich denke nicht das die Holländer schlecht damit fahren ihre Scheine in Postämtern zu verkaufen. Das Problem ist einfach das manche andere Sachen in der BRD noch verboten sind. Ich glaube nicht das ein Hahn danach krähen würde wenn man nicht jeden massigen mitnehmen müsste.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Karsten01 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

@Picker,
#6#6#6#6


----------



## Agalatze (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

hallo pickerfan,
da muss ich dir auch voll und ganz recht geben !
ich meinte auch nicht damit, dass ich etwas dagegen habe !!!!
ich begrüße es wenn auf diese art und weise sogar welche für das hobby "angeln" begeistert werden. ich muss jedoch einfach auf die art und weise der verantwortlichen verweisen, denn DAS ist das was mich nervt.
es wird auf teufel komm raus versucht uns anglern das leben schwer zu machen und dann plötzlich, wo es ums geld verdienen geht sieht man solche flexibilität.
seien wir doch mal ehrlich-das ist ne verarschung, da es bei vielen dingen sonst immer heisst "nein das geht nicht" oder "sowas kann man nicht für angler machen" usw usw...

ich freue mich jedenfalls für die väter die mal mit ihren kindern losziehen können mit diesem touri-schein


----------



## Pickerfan (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

:m :m :m 

Aga das seh ich genauso. Hab ich dann wohl ein wenig falsch aufgefasst.


----------



## Agalatze (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

ich glaube ich habe mich eher zu ungenau ausgedrückt.
was macht das feedern bei dir ?


----------



## Pickerfan (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Es ruht
Ich geb mich grad ohne grossen Erfolg dem Nachtangeln hin.
Bis denn
Carsten


----------



## Nordisch555 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das so wie es ist nicht in Ordnung. Wenn da jeder Hans und Franz Fische fangen und töten kann ist das ein eindeutiger Verstoß gegen das Naturschutzgesetz. Son bisschen verstehe ich nicht wie sich unsere Landesregierung über das Naturschutzgesetz hinweg setzen konnte.
> Sicher ist das gut für den Tourismus an der Küste aber nicht richtig.


 
Guten Tag

Bist du sicher, dass die Nichtangelscheinbesitzer bescheidener mit den Fischen umgehen, als solche die einen haben?

Aus Erfahrung muß ich sagen, da gibt es keinen Unterschied. 
Naturschutzgesetze hin und her.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## Nordisch555 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*



			
				thoru schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Boardies!
> 
> 
> Ich sehe diesen Ostseebesuch sozusagen als Übung an, um im Oktober (?!) nochmal wiederzukommen.
> ...


 
Solltest du zu dieser Zeit den Weg nach Rügen finden, so kann ich dir gute Hoffnung machen. Wir haben in der Zeit von Oktober bis in den Mai, pro Nacht 10 bis 20 Dorsche zwischen 40 und 70 cm gefangen und das mit 25 Wattwürmern. Wir angeln meistens nur mit langen Spinn und Grundruten Karpfenruten und sind meist erfolgreicher als mit den Brandungsknüppeln.
Gerade im April Mai haben wir keine Naturköder benutzt. Sondern haben in 4 h mit einer Spinnrute im hellen mit Meerforellenblinker geangelt und im Dunklen mit Meerforellenrasselwobbler. So hatte ich den einen Abend 20 Dorsche und ein 2.6 kg Steinbutt, der am Tage auf den Meerforellenblinker gebissen hat.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Andreas


----------



## Sir_Ivan (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Mmh, wollte nur noch einmal kurz einwerfen, dass der ganze "Touri-Schein-Streit" doch wohl eher ein akademischer Papiertiger ist. Wer geht denn schon angeln, der sonst keinen Schein hat? Entweder jemand, der jemanden kennt, der angeln geht. Da ist es auch egal, ist ja ein Scheininhaber dabei, der für Waidgerechtigkeit sorgen kann (könnte...?). Oder jemand, der der Angelei in irgendeiner Weise nahe steht, der wird sich wohl auchg einigermaßen benehmen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich jemand mal schnell eine Brandungsausrüstung kauft, weil er zufällig an der Ostsee Urlaub macht und mal sehen möchte, wie man so richtig Fische quält... 

Grüße

Olli


----------



## Nordisch555 (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*



			
				Sir_Ivan schrieb:
			
		

> Mmh, wollte nur noch einmal kurz einwerfen, dass der ganze "Touri-Schein-Streit" doch wohl eher ein akademischer Papiertiger ist. Wer geht denn schon angeln, der sonst keinen Schein hat? Entweder jemand, der jemanden kennt, der angeln geht. Da ist es auch egal, ist ja ein Scheininhaber dabei, der für Waidgerechtigkeit sorgen kann (könnte...?). Oder jemand, der der Angelei in irgendeiner Weise nahe steht, der wird sich wohl auchg einigermaßen benehmen. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich jemand mal schnell eine Brandungsausrüstung kauft, weil er zufällig an der Ostsee Urlaub macht und mal sehen möchte, wie man so richtig Fische quält...
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Olli


 
Das meine Ich nämlich auch.
Zwar brauchte man an der Küste bei uns in den letzten Monaten nicht mehr als 100 € ins Geschirr und einfache Wathose investieren. Aber die Touri Angelscheinbesitzer, die ich getroffen habe life beim Angeln  waren sehr verantwortungsbewußt.
Sicherlich gibt es auch Ausnahmen.
Aber genauso gibts auch Ausnahmen mit reg. Angelschein.

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## sundeule (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

@nordisch


schön, dass mal wieder jemand aus der Gegend hier auftaucht.
Ein herzliches Wilkommen!


----------



## Rosi (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Nordisch, auch herzlich willkommen!! Hast völlig Recht und ich bin auch froh, das wir nun wieder über das schönste Hobbi reden und nicht über den Bürokratiewahn in Deutschland!! 
Wo ist denn der Unterschied Brandungsrute und Karpfenrute? In der Aktion?


----------



## Nordisch555 (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> Nordisch, auch herzlich willkommen!! Hast völlig Recht und ich bin auch froh, das wir nun wieder über das schönste Hobbi reden und nicht über den Bürokratiewahn in Deutschland!!
> Wo ist denn der Unterschied Brandungsrute und Karpfenrute? In der Aktion?


 
Also für den Dorsch ist es folgender Unterschied den ich mir erkläre - bei einer steifen Brandrungsrute spürt er zu schnell den Widerstand bzw zupft eher den Wurm vonm Haken.
Die Karpfen bzw Grundruten Spinnruten ,die wir verwenden haben meist max. 60 g Wurfgewicht und sind sehr viel weicher in der Aktion.

Ich hatte die besten Erfolge mit einer 2,7 m langen Grundrute mit 40 gr Wurfgewicht und sehr weicher Spitze.
Dagen hat meine Brandungsrute, die gleich daneben stand kaum etwas herausgeholt und das bei jedem Angeln bei gleicher Wurfweite.

Mein Kumpel schwört auf seine 3, 6 m Karpfenrute 60g WG, zurecht, denn er kommt damit verdammt weit raus.

Weiterhin muß ich noch dazu sagen, dass wir uns zum Angeln Plätze mit ablandigen Wind suchen.
Denn bei echter Brandung kriegt man kein 60g blei zu halten.
Und außerdem macht das Grillen am Strand bei auflandigen Wind kein Spaß.
Obwohl bei den vielen Dorschen, die wir gefangen habén, sind wir eh kaum zum Grillen gekommen.
Wir hatten erst mit 3 Ruten geangelt und zuletzt mit 1 Rute, da kaum als der Wurm in Wasser war sich die Dorsche drüber her gemacht haben.

.

Allerdings muß ich noch eins sagen Dorsche um die 90 cm wurden meines Wissens bei starker Brandung gefangen-doc dass ist mir zu verschleißintensiv, soviele Brandungsbleie in der Ostsee zu lassen um mal nen großen Dorsch zu fangen.

Beim Spinnangeln sind uns erst die Tobse und dann die Dorsche zw. den Beinen geschwommen. Die Dorsche hatten wie Köhler oder Barschschwärme gejagt- das Waser hat regelrecht gekocht. Einige sind selbst nen viertel Meter aus dem Wasser gesprungen.
Sowas habe ich noch nie erlebt.

Wo kommen all die Dorsche eigentlich her?

Wir haben davor in 2 Jahren gerade 5 Dorsche gefangen und nun regelmäßig 10 bis teilweise 25 maßige an einem Abend.

Zur Zeit ist der Dorsch weiter draußen und wird kaum noch in der Brandung gefangen- es sei denn ihr rennt 150 m mit Wathose ins Wasser und schleudert euer Blei noch 200 m weit. Aber selbst dann ist man icht so erfolgreich wie bei 10 m Wassertiefe und ca. 1,5 km vor der Küste mit dem Boot.

Mein Kumpel hat vorletztes WE dabei 15 Dorsche 50 bis 70cm in 2h gefangen.

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## Agalatze (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

hallo andreas,
ja hast schon recht, dass es spaß macht mit feinen ruten zu angeln wenn es die möglichkeit gibt, aber das du mit brandungsruten weniger fängst kann nur n dir selber liegen. dann machst du irgendwas falsch.
zu den ganzen dorschen kann man nur sagen, dass 2002,2003 und 2004 super geburtenjahre von den dorschen waren. soviel jungfisch gab es die letzten 15 jahre nicht. jedenfalls sagte das ein forscher vom ostseeinstitut.
dann erstmal viel spaß hier im board


----------



## Rosi (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Hallo Andreas, bei Brandung, Wellen und Unterströmung reichen 80g Blei nicht. Ich habe meist 125-140g. Das könnte man ja dann mit einer Karpfenrute nicht auswerfen. 

Klar kannst du bei glatter See mit viel weniger Anstrengung Dorsche fangen. Da wo du eine Karpfenrute nimmst, werfe ich eine 3m Blinkerrute. 
Karpfen habe ich noch nie versucht.

Wie Dorsche in einem Schwarm Tobis rauben, ist ein echtes Schauspiel!! Wer würde diesen rel. langsamen Fischen solche Sprünge aus dem Wasser zutrauen?


----------



## thoru (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Also wie gesagt, da ich ja von der Regelung profitiere, bin ich erstmal glücklich darüber auch wenn ich den Fischereischein sowieso gemacht hätte. Wenn es mehr Leute für den Angelsport begeistert und somit auach auf das Thema Umgang mit der Kreatur und dem gesamten Ökosystem aufmerksam mach, ist es schon ok. Schwarze Schafe gibt es ja nun wirklich überall.

So, jetzt hab ich aber nochmal ne Frage an die Brandungs-Experten:

Ich plane aus dehnungstechnischen Gründen geflochtene Schnur aufzuspulen. Diese wird vielleicht eine Tragkraft von so ca. 20Kg haben. Mit dem Wurfgewicht will/muss ich als blutiger Anfänger erstmal rumexperimentieren (100-180g vielleicht). Mir stellt sich jetzt die Frage, ob ich bei einer derart festen Schnur eine Schlagschnur brauche. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Danke euch! #:


----------



## Rumpelrudi (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Hallo 

Chlor, zum Weiterhelfen sind wir gerne bereit.
Du hast den "Profis" nur noch nicht erzählt, für welche Angel Du Dich entschieden hast. Im ersten Posting hattest Du Dich technisch erkundigt.
Wir wollen Dich nicht mit allen Möglichkeiten zutexten.
Nach Deiner Info zu urteilen, willst Du Dir eine Brandungsrute bis 250g Wg zulegen. Deine Körpergröße spielt eine erhebliche Rolle bei der Auswahl. Bist du kürzer als 175cm kannst Du wahrscheinlich eine 3,90m Rute besser händeln.
Wenn Du schon einmal mit einem Vorschlaghammer gearbeitet hast, bewältigst Du auch bei geringer Größe eine Rute um 4,20m.

Als Anfänger brauchst Du noch keine Schlagschnur. Geradeaus werfen ist erst einmal wichtig.

Schönen Gruß


----------



## Sir_Ivan (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

@ rumpel: Da muss ich aber doch mal kurz einhaken: Du meintest bestimmt, dass er als Anfänger keine Schlagschnur braucht, wenn er die geflochtene 20kg Schnur benutzt, oder? Andernfalls müsste ich doch erheblich wiedersprechen! Auch als Anfänger wären die Kräfte beim Wurf für eine 30er/ 35er mono ggf. zu groß... da kommt dann wieder der Vorschlaghammer ins Spiel 

Geradeauswerfen ist aber unbestritten schwierig... habe ich selbst leidvoll erfahren müssen. Allerdings habe ich meine ersten Versuche sicherheitshalber auch bei ziemlich starkem, auflandigem Wind gemacht... schlau, oder?


----------



## thoru (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Als Anfänger brauchst Du noch keine Schlagschnur. Geradeaus werfen ist erst einmal wichtig.


 
Das dacht ich mir auch..... 

Also meine Rute wird 4,05m haben und zu Testzwecken hab ich dann noch eine Zweite mit 3,90m mit. Beide mit Wurfgewicht von 100-200g. Mein Körperchen ist 1,78m hoch...damit liegen die Ruten nach deinen Empfehlungen ja im machbaren Bereich. Das mit dem Geradeauswerfen sehe ich da schon eher als Problem.

Also keine Schlagschnur, dacht' ich mir schon, dass es eher was für Leute ist, die auch weit werfen können .

Najut, ich werds probieren.

Dickes !DANKE! schonmal soweit.


----------



## fjordbutt (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

eine frage hätte ich da jetzt aber auch nochmal. bin nicht der brandungsprofi, aber war schon einige male in rerik. ist denn eine geflochtene mit 20kg tragkraft nicht völlig überdimensioniert ;+  ich mein ja nur, die brauch man eigendlich nichtmal/bzw. gerade so in norge... |kopfkrat


----------



## Rumpelrudi (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

@ Sir Ivan

Genau, die 20kg geflochtene *ist* die Schlagschnur. Zum Üben ideal. Nach den ersten erfolgreichen Würfen wickelt er die Hälfte wieder ab und spult eine dünnere Schnur konisch bis zu 95% der Spulenfassung auf und knotet dann wiederum die 20kg Schnur davor.

Hihihihihihihihi, willst Du mich testen ?
Superschlau, würde ich sagen. War überhaupt ein wenig Wasser zwischen den Wellen ? Wie weit wurde denn das Blei von den Wellen an Land geschmissen ? Weiter als Du werfen konntest ?
Das ist aber Brandungsangeln wie ich es liebe, wenn der Rutenhalter falsch herum aufgestellt wird.


----------



## Sir_Ivan (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Die erste Klippe war ja der Wind. Muss insoweit noch etwas korrigieren: War nicht komplett auflandig, sondern zu allem Überluss auch noch leicht schräg...

Habe also einfach geworfen und war stets erstaunt, wo das Blei letztlich ins Wasser "gefallen" ist#t  Naja, und einholen ging ziemlich schnell, da das Blei meist schon recht nah vor mir lag... Der Vorteil war aber, dass mir nicht 1x die guten Würmer abgefressen wurden  Leider aber auch kein Fisch.. naja, wäre auch ein Wunder gewesen! Gut war, dass ich der einzige Bescheuerte war, so dass ich mich mit meinen verzweifelten Anfänger-Versuchen nicht vollends zum Trottel gemacht habe#d  Hat aber trotzdem irgendwie Spaß gemacht! Und wenn ich groß bin, kann ich bestimmt auch bei Wind angeln...

Grüße

Olli


----------



## sundeule (15. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Auf eine Schlagschnur würde ich keinesfalls verzichten! Wenn Du schwere Bleie wirfst knallt Dir die Schur schnell mal weg - auch ohne das Du ein Weitwurfprofi sein musst. Es gibt auch so immer mal eine Demonstration der wirkenden Kräfte.
Vor drei Wochen ist mir beim Wurf z.B. der gut dimensionierte Wirbel gebrochen.
Schon aus Sicherheitsgründen wäre es gut, denn so ein verselbständigtes 180g Blei am Kopf sieht überhaupt nicht hübsch aus.
Ca. doppelte Rutenlänge 60er Mono, Albrightknoten oder einen anderen geeigneten und gut is. Macht nicht viel Arbeit und Du bist auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Rosi (17. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Eine geflochtene Schnur mit 20kg Tragkraft ist ein kleines Drahtseil. Schon die 20ger Fireline mit13,2kg Tragkraft wirft sich besch. weil die sehr steif ist. 

Warum nimmst du nicht eine normale Keulenschnur? Da brauchst du nichts anknoten, denn die Schnur verändert auf den ersten 11m ihren Durchschnitt von 60ger auf 33ger.

Ein weiterer Vorteil ist die Färbung. Alle 25m verändert sich die Schnurfarbe. Damit weißt du ungefähr wie weit draußen das Vorfach liegt. Und so viel Geld wie eine geflochtene Schnur kostet die Keule auch nicht.


----------



## Agalatze (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

@ rosi
wenn du ne geflochtene schnur fischt solltest du auch ne geflochtene schlagschnur davor fischen. man will ja schließlich den effekt der geflochtenen nutzen.
leider gibt es das geflecht nicht wie die mono als keulenschnur.
dennoch finde ich die vorteile des geflecht wesentlich besser als ne keulenschnur zu fischen. aber das ist ja mal wieder die alte leier, der eine mags so und der andere so...


----------



## Rosi (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

Aga, wenn es eine gefärbte Fireline gibt, werde ich sofort umsteigen. Leider gibt es keine:c


----------



## Agalatze (18. Juli 2005)

*AW: Darf ich trotzdem ein wenig hoffen?*

glückwunsch erstmal zu deinem 1000 ten posting rosi !!!
das wäre echt klasse mit der gefärbten.
naja vielleicht kommts ja irgendwann mal.


----------

